# Achat Powerbook G4 15



## Anderssonpaul (23 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour je sollicite votre aide,

J'aimerais acheter un Pb G4 15''.
Je connaît un peu le vendeur (une connaissance qui semblent sérieuse et qui travaille pdt les vac dans un apr).

Voici la config

PowerBook G4 15"
1.67 GHz
2Go RAM
80 Go disque dur

Es que les G4 souffre de problème de carte mère carte graphique (comme les imac G5 ...) ?

Comment détecter les problèmes (sans le dvd de réinstallation)?

Un grand merci d'avance !


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Septembre 2010)

Pourquoi cherches tu a détecter les problèmes dans les disques d'installation?


----------



## Anderssonpaul (23 Septembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Pourquoi cherches tu a détecter les problèmes dans les disques d'installation?



Ben le hardware bidouille test , on ne peux pas le faire sans les dvd ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Septembre 2010)

Vu qu'il est stocké sur un DVD, non.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (23 Septembre 2010)

J'ai juste envie de savoir si le Pb G4 15 pouces pour 290 euros est une bonne affaire .
Et si cette machine possède des composants qui lâchent vite (comme les condensateurs des imac g5)

Encore merci d'avance


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Septembre 2010)

Bah un PowerBook G4 est, je crois, équivalent en puissance aux ordis vendus neuf a des prix approchant ou supérieur sous Atom, faudrait retrouver les Bench.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (23 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour les infos encore une question ...

Es que ce modèle est a évité (cg qui lâche etc ...) ?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Septembre 2010)

C'est surtout les G5 qui sont peu fiables, les G4 sont fiables, et avec très peu de problèmes!


----------



## Anderssonpaul (23 Septembre 2010)

Ok merci beaucoup à tous !


----------



## christophe2312 (23 Septembre 2010)

C est comme toutes machines d occasse 
Des fois c est tres bien , et des fois a eviter 
A savoir si il a ete beaucoup transporter , et utiliser 24/24  
La faiblesse sur cette machine  lecteur graveur ,et le disque dur

Mais cela reste une bonne affaire si les dvd sont fournis


----------



## Anderssonpaul (23 Septembre 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> C est comme toutes machines d occasse
> Des fois c est tres bien , et des fois a eviter
> A savoir si il a ete beaucoup transporter , et utiliser 24/24
> La faiblesse sur cette machine  lecteur graveur ,et le disque dur
> ...



Justement j'ai pas les dvd de réinstallation.


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Septembre 2010)

Normalement c est machine vendu +cd d install
Il arrive que le proprio ou le revendeur ( pas serieux et soigneux ) de l ordi a "egaré, perdu" donc la tu peux faire vraiment descendre le prix d achat
Car en cas de souci  sans cd d origine il est vraiment difficile de detecté la panne


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Septembre 2010)

J'avoue que je ne prendrais une machine sans CD que si son coût est très faible, et encore!


----------



## Anderssonpaul (24 Septembre 2010)

Je vais vous raconter l'histoire de ce Powerbook G4 .

Un jour un graphiste viens voire ma connaissance (dans un apr) pour acheter un nouveaux macbook pro (car il passe sur cs5).

Et donc ma connaissance rachete mais il a aussi un mb air et un mb blanc et donc me le vend .

Et j'ai ce message depuis le pb .


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2010)

ben c'est simple, il bosse dans un APR, pas de soucis pour lui de te fournir les dvd d'install 

et puis si tu le connais, demande lui pour tester la machine qques jours !!!

de plus, au vu de l'âge de la bête (qui pour moi est un excellent modèle), les défauts de jeunesse auraient eu le temps de se déclarer, tu ne penses pas ? 

au pire, tu devras changer le DD ce qui ne nécessite pas un budget faramineux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h02 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> *C'est surtout les G5* qui sont peu fiables, les G4 sont fiables, et avec très peu de problèmes!



ouaips surtout pour les powerbook, une vraie plaie


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Septembre 2010)

Ah oui les PowerBook G5 ont même tous disparus ^^.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (24 Septembre 2010)

Ok merci les gars, il me le laisse 3 jours !


----------



## Anderssonpaul (25 Septembre 2010)

C'est normal que les ventilateurs démarrent après la barre des 55 à 60 degrés ?

Utilisez G4fanControl ?


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Septembre 2010)

pour moi oui, cela a l air normal
et pour g4fancontrol je ne l utilise pas
Peut etre a utiliser si tu fais beaucoup de montage video (utilisation pousser de ton cpu et de ta carte video), mais cela risque dans l avenir a vraiment "fatiguer, fragiliser" ta machine


----------



## Anderssonpaul (26 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse !
Mais je ne comprend pas le sens de "fatiguer, fragiliser" ta machine.


----------



## christophe2312 (26 Septembre 2010)

User plus rapidement ta carte video et ton cpu
C est a dire si tu veux ventiller plus c est parce que cela chauffe plus a mon avis , donc tu veux utiliser ta machine au max de ces performances


----------



## Arlequin (26 Septembre 2010)

plus tu expliques, moins je comprends :mouais:

le ventilo se déclenche à 50-60, c'est très bien ainsi, pas à s'inquiéter.


----------



## Fadasse (26 Septembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ah oui les PowerBook G5 ont même tous disparus ^^.


Ah parce qu'il a existé celui là ?????


----------



## Arlequin (26 Septembre 2010)

Fadasse a dit:


> Ah parce qu'il a existé celui là ?????



and the winner is .... ? 



:rateau:


----------



## Fadasse (26 Septembre 2010)

Ok je sors !


----------



## Anderssonpaul (26 Septembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup les gars !

et mon prochain achat sera le célèbre pb G5


----------



## christophe2312 (26 Septembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> plus tu expliques, moins je comprends :mouais:
> 
> le ventilo se déclenche à 50-60, c'est très bien ainsi, pas à s'inquiéter.



Je suis d accord avec toi 
Je suis passe en mode "monologue":rateau:

J avais signaler précédemment au niveau des déclenchement des ventilos ,  " pour moi oui, cela a l air normal"
Anderssonpaul  veux ,ou voulait utiliser g4fancontrol
Moi je n utiliserai g4fancontrol  si je devais travailler avec une appli chauffant beaucoup le cpu et la carte graphique 

J espères être un peu plus compréhensible , sinon hop au lit le vieux, un peu de repos


----------



## Anderssonpaul (27 Septembre 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Je suis d accord avec toi
> Je suis passe en mode "monologue":rateau:
> 
> J avais signaler précédemment au niveau des déclenchement des ventilos ,  " pour moi oui, cela a l air normal"
> ...



Merci pour la précision, je ne compte pas travailler avec des applications qui sollicitent beaucoup le processeur. Cependant si la machine chauffe trop un petit coup de g4fancontrol !

Encore un question Tiger ou Léopard ?(la il est en Léopard)


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Septembre 2010)

Perso avec l emac sous leo ca va (time machine , partage d ecran, j adore etc )
Mais tiger est legerement plus reactif


----------



## Anderssonpaul (28 Septembre 2010)

Ouais mais tiger c'est vieux(je ss pas fan) et je l'ai acheter avec léopard 10.5.8 j'ai quand 2 go de ram.

Merci pour les infos !


----------



## Karamazow (2 Octobre 2010)

Salut AndersonPaul,

Mon premier mac et un powerbook HD (G4 1,67 GHz).

J'ai dû changer la carte mère car j'ai eu une défaillance d'une des puces mémoires de la carte graphique, probablement dû à un vieillissement prématuré des micro-billes BGA qui servent à faire le contact entre une puce mémoire et la piste de la logicboard.

Bref, tout ça pour dire que maintenant j'ai installé G4FanControl pour abaisser les seuils de température à partir desquels les ventilateurs se mettent en route, afin de ne pas répéter cet épisode !

Ce portable Macintosh est le dernier sorti avec processeur PowerPC, c'est mon premier Macintosh, bref je veux le conserver en état de marche !

Depuis, je m'en sers tous les jours pour le surf, mail, iTunes, etc. il est nickel !


----------



## Anderssonpaul (2 Octobre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse !
Moi je l'ai acheter pour éviter l'achat d'un mbp 15 pouces écran mat d'un valeur de 2000 euros ...


----------

